# Icecast, tu funzioni!

## cloc3

Alleluia, Alleluia!

Annuncio che, nel giorno sacro di Pasqua, questo stupido nubbio è riuscito ad attivare il proprio server di streaming audio (ices ed icecast).

Era facile, ma dopo mesi vissuti con il prosciutto sugli occhi (perché non li avevo letti prima con attenzione tutti quei chiarissimi howto di ogni tipo che possedevo? ... per fortuna che la vergogna mi ha almeno dissusaso dal postare un inutile topic su questo forum).

al ritmo della macarena (il mio primo brano di test) ...

un brindisi con chi sa apprezzare queste piccole soddisfazioni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti fare un howto, no? Sarebbe bello che condividessi il tua lavoro. Comunque complimenti per la tua riuscita  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Potresti fare un howto, no?

 

D'accordo, ma poi dovrete correggerlo voi, perché il mio sarà sicuramente un lavoro ingenuo.

Inoltre. attendete qualche giorno.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> D'accordo, ma poi dovrete correggerlo voi, perché il mio sarà sicuramente un lavoro ingenuo.
> 
> Inoltre. attendete qualche giorno.

 

Nessun problema.

----------

## popposoft

una domanda: ma se icecast dopo il tuo bellissimo howto seguito lettera per lettera non ne volesse sapere della directory dei log???

```

Changed groupid to 499.

Changed userid to 499.

FATAL: could not open error logging

FATAL: could not open access logging

FATAL: Could not start logging

```

```
 

root@baracchino log # ls -la

...

drw-r--r--    2 icecast  icecast         6 Apr 19 17:20 icecast

...

```

mboh.... ci riprovo in eterno, ma non funziona

----------

## cloc3

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

Scusa il ritardo della risposta. Sono alcuni giorni che non bazzico nel sito.

Osserva la seguente serie di comandi:

```

gentoo-ppc linux # chmod 644 /var/log/icecast -R

gentoo-ppc linux # icecast -b -c /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml

Starting icecast2

Detaching from the console

gentoo-ppc linux # Changed groupid to 499.

Changed userid to 499.

FATAL: could not open error logging

FATAL: could not open access logging

FATAL: Could not start logging

gentoo-ppc linux # chmod 744 /var/log/icecast -R

gentoo-ppc linux # icecast -b -c /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml

Starting icecast2

Detaching from the console

gentoo-ppc linux # Changed groupid to 499.

Changed userid to 499.

gentoo-ppc linux #
```

Evidentemente a te manca il permesso di esecuzione (accesso) alla directory.

Controllo ora se è il primo baco della tip, ed eventualmente correggo.

P.S. dai anche un occhio alla questione del tag <hostname>

----------

